# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  محتاج مساعدة عاجلة جدا من اخواني الاعضاء

## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0

اخواني الافاضل اعضاء المنتدى الافاضل  التدريسين والرواد تحية تقدير الى شخصكم الكريم 
اني طالب حقوق في مرحلة البحث الماجستير وتخصصي القانون الدستوري وموضوعي هو مسؤولية رئيس الدولة واعاني في بلدي قلة المصادر اناشدكم بالله ان تمدوا لي يد العون والمساعدة عملا بقول الرسول الاكرم ص( المسلم للمسلم كالجسد الواحد اذا شكــى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى) اناشدكم اخواني ان تساعدوني ببحث او مقالة او مصدر او خطة او اي معلومة تفيد فاني بامس الحاجة ووقتي محددود رجاء رجاء رجاء اخواني لا تقصروا وجزاكم على الحسيب المقتدر ----- انا بالانتظار 

كما اني بامس الحاجة الى قانون مصري رقم 247 لسنة 1956 منشور في الوقائع المصرية عدد غير اعتيادي رقم 47 لسنة 1956 

اناشدكم بالله لا تنسوني اني في انتظاركم

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الافاضل انا بامس الحاجة الى مساعدتكم لماذا تبخلون عليه بالر د     [فالرسول ص قال 
0زكاة العـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم نشره) صدق رسول الله ص

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عذرا اخى الأكاديمى , أولا نرحب بك فى المنتدى ونرجو ان يطيب لك التواجد بيننا كعضو ونتشرف بك ,ثانيا سنبذل اقصى جهد ممكن لتلبية احتياجاتك من الأبحاث العلمية الخاصة بالقانون الدستورى عامة ومسئولية رئيس الدولة خاصة وسنوالى نشرها هنا باذن الله...ونتمنى كل التوفيق لك

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
القانون الجنائي الدستوري :
الشرعية الدستورية في قانون العقوبات، الشرعية الدستورية في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

تأليف: أحمد فتحى سرور



لقد عنى الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد فتحى سرورفى هذا المؤلف باستحداث فرع جديد للقانون الجنائى هو "القانون الجنائى الدستورى" يستظهر المبادئ الدستورية التى يخضع لها القانون الجنائى . وتبدو أهمية هذا الفرع الجديد بالنظر لارتباط قواعد هذا القانون بالحقوق و الحريات العامة التى أكدها الدستور. 
عدد الصفحات: 571
سنة النشر: 2002
الطبعة: الثانية
حجم ملف الكتاب: 17.1 ميغابيت

التحميل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يمكنك مراجعة المدونة التالية وهى تهتم بالقانون الدستورى فى العديد من الدول من خلال الرابط التالى:
هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محاضرات كاملة فى القانون الجنائى الدستورى للدكتور عاشور بوهلاله من خلال الرابط التالى:
هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يمكنك تصفح موقع الجامعة العربية المفتوحة لشمال أمريكا فى كندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ("قسم المحاضرات) من خلال الرابط التالى:
هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

يمكنك أيضا تصفح تلك المواقع القانونية الهامة وهى المجلات الصادرة عن كليات الحقوق والجامعات العالمية من خلال الروابط التالية:
هنا
و
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
هنا
مجلة متخصصة فى القانون الدستورى بجنوب أفريقيا

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الفاضل هيثم -- تحية تقدير الى شخصك الكريم وانا مسرور جدا بالتعرف عليك--- وانا اشكرك لاثنين اولهما لترحيبك الاخوي بي والثاني لتقديمك المساعدة الممكنة فجزاك الله عني خير جزاء --- اخي الفاضل اتمنى منك التواصل ------ لاني بحاجة جدا لامثالك الافاضل فموضوعي شائك وصعب وبلدي تنقصه المصادر وان في دوامة الرجاء لاتتركني------ وفقك الله لكل خير---موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ---الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ----الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين --اخي الفاضل اطلب منك ايضا توضيح حول الطريقة التي بامكاني من خلالها ان ارفد الموقع بمجموعة كبيرة من الرسائل الجامعية للدكتوراه والماجستير---لجامعة بغداد والموصل وبابل----- اضافة الى مجموعة واسعة من البحوث المتخصصة الاصيلةفي القانون ---

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أولا نود وأن نطمئنك بأننا سنبذل قصارى جهدنا لتوفير جميع الموضوعات التى تفيد بحثك, وسنوالى نشرها هنا.
ثانيا نود وأن نشكرك لرغبتك نشر موضوعات قانونية بمنتدانا وسنكون شاكرين لك جدا لذلك وتستطيع نشر الأبحاث بقسم رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة  ويوجد جميع الأقسام التى تخدم كل فروع القانون والتى يمكنك النشر بها أيضا.
ونشكر لك اهتمامك بمنتدانا ....جزاك الله خير

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الفاضل هيثم -- علمت انك من مصر الحضارة العروبة التاريخ الاصالة --- فاترجاك مساعدتي --لان بحثي مسؤولية رئيس الجمهورية ---- دراسة مقارنة بين الدستور المصري والفرنسي ---وبحمد الله جامعة القاهرة ومكتبتها معين لا ينضب في هذا المجال----- فاترجاك بان لا تبخل عليه في المساعدة --وجزائك عند الحسيب المقتدر ---
اضافة الى اني بامس الحاجة بامس الحاجة للقانون رقم 247 لسنة 1956 المصري وهو منشور في الوقائع المصرية / عدد غير اعتيادي / رقم 47 لسنة 1956 فاترجاك مساعدتي موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين0

انا اتساءل معاتبا عتاب الاخ لجميع اعضاء المنتدى----لماذا التاخير في تقديم المساعدة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأخ الأكاديمى ثق تماما وتأكد أننا لن نبخل عليك بالمساعدة .
بالنسبة للعدد الذى تطلبه من جريدة الوقائع المصرية , هناك 22 سجل بدار الوثائق القومية خاصة بأعداد جرائد الوقائع المصرية ويمكنك مراسلة الموقع التالى وطلب هذا العدد تحديدا على أن تبين لهم أنك تحتاجة فى بحث علمى وسيوافونك بما تطلبه :
دار الوثائق القومية المصرية

----------


## boshka2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي الأكاديمي وفقك الله في بحثك العلمي وان شاء الله نقوللك يا دكتور قريبا 
عندي القانون رقم 24لسنة 1956 الذي تبحث عنه 
لكن مشكلتي عدم معرفتي لكيفية رفع الملفات على المنتدى .
أرجو من الأخوة الزملاء توضيح الطريقة كي أتمكن من مساعدتك ورفع القانون المذكور .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لتعاونك أخ / boshka2005
طريقة رفع الملف عند ردك على الموضوع يوجد فى الصف الأول  /الخطوط/الأحجام/الألوان/الابتسامات/ ثم علامة مشبك ستضغط عليها وسيظهر لك صندوق "أرفق ملف في المشاركة "فى خانة رفع ملف من جهازك ستضغط على عبارة Browseفيظهر لك صندوق آخر يطلب منك اختيار ملف من جهازك ....ضع الملف فى Documents ثم اضغط علي الملف بالماوس ومن صندوق "أرفق ملف" اضغط على عبارة رفع وانتظر حتى يتم رفع الملف ثم اعتمد الموضوع ليظهر الرد مرفق به الملف.....

----------


## الطائر المجروح

انا اشكركم جميعا  :Friendship:  .

----------


## الطائر المجروح

إدراج مفهوم الكرامة الإنسانية في الطلبات والدفوع القانونية      





نظمت مبادرة كرامة في معهد الحقوق- جامعة بيرزيت، وبالتعاون مع نقابة المحامين، ورشة عمل حول ادراج مفهوم الكرامة الانسانية في الطلبات والدفوع التي يثيرها المحامي امام المحاكم، وذلك يوم السبت 8/11/2009 في مقر فرع النقابة- محافظة جنين. وقد ضم اللقاء ممثلي النقابة واللجنة الفرعية لنقابة المحامين في المحافظة وعددا ً كبيرا من  المحامين ذوي الخبرة وممثلين عن مبادرة كرامة في معهد الحقوق.

افتتحت الورشة بكلمة ترحيبية من المحامي الاستاذ غسان دبابنة، عضو مجلس النقابة، الذي اكد على سعي النقابة الى تبني مفهوم الكرامة الانسانية في اعمال المحامين في المحاكم، كما نوّه الى ان هذا لا يمكن ان يتحقق الا اذا كان المحامي نفسه يتمتع بالكرامة، مذكّرا في الوقت ذاته ان الاحتلال هو اكبر منتهك لكرامة الانسان الفلسطيني.

من جهته تناول المحامي الاستاذ صالح ابو عيدة، عضو مجلس نقابة المحامين، مفهوم سيادة القانون والكرامة الانسانية، مؤكداً ان من اولويات المجتمع الفلسطيني في الوقت الراهن تعزيز سيادة القانون، مشيراً الى ان قانون نقابة المحاميين الفلسطينيين تناول ضمنياً هذا المفهوم، كما نوّه الى ان قانون النقابة قد منع الجمع بين ممارسة مهنة المحاماة وغيرها من المهن لان ذلك قد يفقد المحامي استقلاليته. وقد ختم كلمته بالتأكيد على ان الكرامة الانسانية ترسّخ دعائم الدولة الفلسطينية المنشودة.

 بدوره اوضح الدكتور مصطفى عبد الباقي، رئيس طاقم البحث في مبادرة كرامة، الهدف من عقد هذا اللقاء، مستهلا ً كلمته بتوضيح مفهوم الكرامة الانسانية ببعديها الفردي والجماعي. كما تناول تطور مفهوم الكرامة الانسانية عبر التاريخ، وبيّن مفهوم الكرامة في القانون الدولي الانساني، واورد امثلة لبعض الاعلانات والمواثيق الدولية والدساتير المحلية التي نصت على الكرامة الانسانية. من جهة اخرى، تطرق د. عبد الباقي الى كيفية توظيف مفاهيم الكرامة الانسانية وحقوق الانسان في طلبات المحامين ودفوعهم امام القضاء.

وتبع ذلك نقاش دار بين المحامين المشاركين والمتحدثين خلص الى التاكيد على ضرورة تعزيز مفاهيم الكرامة لدى المحامين بهدف تحقيق كرامة المواطن، من خلال اشراك المحامين في ورشات تأهيلية لاكسابهم خبرة في هذا المجال.

تجدر الاشارة الى ان هذا النشاط يمثل باكورة سلسلة لقاءات مشتركة بين نقابة المحامين وفروعها في المحافظات ومبادرة كرامة في معهد الحقوق- جامعة بيرزيت، والتي تنظم بالتعاون مع جامعة وندسور وتستفيد من دعم الحكومة الكندية من خلال الوكالة الكندية للتنمية الدولية.




المتكلمون
  1. المحامي الاستاذ غسان دبابنة، عضو مجلس النقابة
  2. صالح ابو عيدة، عضو مجلس نقابة المحامين
  3. الدكتور مصطفى عبد الباقي، رئيس طاقم البحث في مبادرة كرامة

مكان الإنعقاد
  مقر فرع النقابة- محافظة جنين

تاريخ الإنعقاد
2008-11-08  

ملفات مرفقة

ملف حول بدء ورشات عمل مع نقابة المحامين

----------


## الطائر المجروح

النهوض بالقضاء الفلسطيني: رفع الكفاءة وتحقيق الجودة      





بدعوة من مجلس القضاء الأعلى، اجتمع قضاة المحاكم النظامية في فلسطين بتاريخ 18-20 تموز 2008 في مدينة بيت لحم لمناقشة أوضاع السلطة القضائية وسبل النهوض بالقضاء الفلسطيني. وقد تعذّرت مشاركة السادة قضاة المحاكم النظامية في جناح الوطن في المحافظات الجنوبية، نتيجة للظرف السائد في قطاع غزّة منذ عام.

وبنتيجة النقاشات التي استمرت على مدار ثلاثة أيام، اختتم المؤتمر بالإعلان عن سلسلة التوصيات والخطوات التطويرية التالية.

أوّلاً: تطوير استراتيجيات مجلس القضاء الأعلى:

   1. عقد مؤتمر دوري للقضاة لمواكبة التطورات ومراجعة الانجازات والمعوقات وسبل معالجتها ولتواصل القضاة مع بعضهم البعض.
   2. أن يمضي القاضي في مكان عمله دورة قضائية كاملة، إلا إذا اقتضت ظروف العمل غير ذلك.
   3. توفير مباني مناسبة للمحاكم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحاجات المستقبلية.
   4. إنشاء مكتب علاقات عامة وتعيين ناطق إعلامي باسم مجلس القضاء الأعلى ممن يتوافر لديهم الخبرة في هذا المجال، صوناً لكرامة القاضي.
   5. دراسة جدوى التعاقد مع شركات خاصة للتبليغات.
   6. تكريم القضاة المتقاعدين والمتوفين.
   7. العمل على احتساب سنوات خبرة القاضي أثناء مزاولته مهنة المحاماة لأغراض الأقدمية والتقاعد.
   8. إعادة النظر في سلم رواتب القضاة بما يتناسب مع غلاء المعيشة وتوفير امتيازات لهم أسوة بمؤسسات السلطة الوطنية الأخرى.

 ثانياً: الاختناق القضائي:

   1. العمل على إقرار مشاريع القوانين المقترحة بتعديل بعض نصوص قانون الإجراءات الجزائية وقانون تشكيل المحاكم وقانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية وقانون السلطة القضائية وقانون العفو العام، بما يسهم في معالجة الاختناق القضائي.
   2. عدم تمثيل النيابة العامة في القضايا الجنحية.
   3. وضع دليل عمل مكتوب لإدارة الخصومة القضائية، يتوافق مع الأصول القانونية.
   4. وضع برنامج أو خطة مستقبلية لتخصيص عمل القضاة (عمل، تسوية أراضي، تسجيل مجدّد، بلديات، أحداث، تأمين، عمليات بنوك، ... الخ).
   5. تفعيل الأحكام المتعلقة بالتسوية القضائية، المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية رقم 2 لسنة 2001.
   6. تشكيل لجنة لمتابعة مشروع قانون العفو العام المقترح من مجلس القضاء الأعلى والمحال لرئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.
   7. متابعة أتمتة دوائر التنفيذ.
   8. رفض تدخل أذرع السلطة التنفيذية في أعمال القضاء والتعليق على قرارات المحاكم والتدخل في عمل القضاة، سواء من قبل الأجهزة الأمنية أو وسائل الإعلام.
   9. توفير الأمن للمحاكم والقضاة.
  10. تخصيص هيئة جنائية دائمة للنظر في القضايا الجزائية في محاكم البداية.
  11. زيادة عدد القضاة بما يتناسب مع عدد المحاكم في المناطق.
  12. تأمين مساكن للقضاة (بيت القضاة) الذين يعملون خارج أماكن سكنهم.
  13. تعميم الأحكام النهائية الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف، وأحكام محكمة النقض على المحاكم الأخرى للإطلاع عليها واستخلاص المبادئ العامة منها.
  14. تزويد هيئات المحاكم بباحثين يساعدون القضاة، تحت إشرافهم، في إجراء الأبحاث القانونية اللازمة.
  15. العمل على تنظيم العلاقة مع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني بشكل مؤسسي، ورفض التواصل مع القضاة بشكل مباشر، وكل ما من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى المس باستقلال القضاء.

ثالثاً: التفتيش القضائي:

   1. المحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتحصلة من عمليّة التفتيش وضرورة تبليغ القاضي المعني وإعطائه فرصة للرد عليها.
   2. العمل على رفد التفتيش القضائي بعدد من القضاة لتدعيم وتفعيل دائرة التفتيش القضائي.
   3. جعل التفتيش أداة لرفع مستوى أداء القاضي الضعيف.
   4. عدم إبداء المفتش لرأيه القانوني أو توجيهه خلال عملية التفتيش أو إبداء أي إشارة، وأن يقتصر دوره على تدوين الملاحظات بموضوعية وتجرّد.
   5. الاستفادة من خلاصة عملية التفتيش في تحديد موضوعات التدريب والفئات المستهدفة من خلال الجهات ذات الاختصاص.

رابعاً: التدريب القضائي:

   1. استمرار وتعزيز التدريب الأساسي الإلزامي للقضاة الجدد.
   2. تفعيل التدريب المستمر للقضاة العاملين، في مواضيع مختلفة مع تحديد الفئة المستهدفة لكل منها، حسب الحاجة.
   3. العمل على توفير تدريب مناسب للقضاة المتخصصين، حال توفّرهم.
   4. تحدد موضوعات التدريب بناءً على دراسة تقصي احتياج الفئة المستهدفة والاستفادة من تقارير التفتيش القضائي وأعمال المكتب الفني والأخذ بآراء ومقترحات المتدربين وقرارات محاكم الاستئناف، إضافة إلى التشريعات المستحدثة.
   5. تأهيل المدربين وتطوير مناهج مناسبة للموضوعات المختارة، والتركيز على الوسائل المساندة للتدريب وتعزيز الجوانب العملية في التدريب.

خامساً: المكتب الفني:

   1. رفد المكتب الفني بعدد كاف من القضاة والباحثين لمساعدته في القيام بمهامه، والاستعانة بخبرات القضاة من الدول العربية، حسب الحاجة.
   2. ربط قاعدة بيانات المكتب الفني بالانترنت، وإنشاء صفحة الكترونية خاصة به.
   3. إنشاء قاعدة أحكام تشمل كل ما تم استخلاصه منذ عام 1952، وتغذيتها وتحديثها باستمرار.
   4. نشر الأبحاث القانونية واجتهادات محكمة النقض، وقرارات محاكم الاستئناف النهائية، وتعميمها.
   5. تزويد المحاكم بمكتبات تحتوي على مراجع ومصادر قانونية وشروحات فقهية ووسائل الكترونية لتيسير عملية البحث.
   6. إعداد قاعدة بيانات بالموارد البشرية والخبرات البحثية للقضاة، وتوظيفها بما يخدم عمل المكتب الفني.

----------


## الاكاديمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ---- الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

الاخوان الافاضل هيثم الفقي والطائر المجروم 00 
كلمات الشكر والامتنان تعجز عن وصف ما قدمتموه 0 فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ووفكم لكل خير 0 

ملاحظة -- اخي الفاضل الطائر المجروح -- القانون الذي طلبته رقم 247 لسنة 1956 وليس رقم 24 لسنة 1956 
للتنويه فقط جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## الاكاديمي

boshka2005 اخي الفاضل 
الله يوفقك لكل خير اذا كان القانون  رقم 247 لسنة 1956 بحوزتك فالرجاء ارساله لاني بامس الحاجة الي موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عبدوش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا في مجال تساعدونا في عنوان لرسالة الماجستير في القانون الاداري او القضاء الاداري وجزاكم الله خيرا
 :Friendship:

----------


## الاكاديمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي الفاضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل 
القرار الاداري المضاد    او طبيعة اختصاص القضاء الاداري في حل النزاعات الناشئة عن عقد البناء والتشغيل ونقل الملكية BoT

----------

